
This website requires JavaScript - entelechy
https://angular.io
======
childintime
Also, it took a couple of seconds of staring at the world map near the end, as
it has almost invisible continents. Initially it was a matter of connecting
the dots.

So did they follow Google's new "Sterile Design" standard?

------
adgasf
You would expect best practices from the Angular team. Why doesn't this work
without JavaScript?!

